# Ferry pricing ambiguity.....or a con



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Thought the following might prove interesting. Just spent a few hours on the net looking for the best way to travel to the continent in June departing from Geordieland with a keen eye on price and the road miles that would be travelled. After weighing up the options and checking the various sites came across a Dfds offer stating that MHs go same price as a car depending on day of the week. This was the Newcastle to Amsterdam route. The price for a 6 week return with cabin was a joke so a single journey for two was quoted at discounted rate of £217 plus cabin at another £105. Gawd knows what the undiscounted price would have been.
The same journey on same date on the C and Carvanning Site, including outside cabin which I understand are normally a bit more expensive than the indoor ones, was quoted at £168.50, a significant difference. Anyhow, wor lass wanted a bit more info principally because she is not a good sea traveller, so she rang the club travel number and was offered a further £ 10.00 discount on the price.Additionally the young lady on the other end of the line offered a free CCI card, whatever that is.
So to get to the point, I can't understand why these ferry operators make so called offers that are not worth the time and effort looking into them. They must realise that MHers are a savvy lot so they should cut to the quick and when advertising instead of pulling the wool over our eyes.
Right then, that's my grump for the day out of the way!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sure you feel much better for it as well.:grin2::grin2:I always do.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Very few people actually bother to check if deals are as good as they seem, that's what insurance companies rely on when the premium rockets after the first year.

For everyone like you (and me) who checks the facts carefully many hundreds don't bother and just accept what they are told in adverts.

The ferry companies give an allocation of their capacity to the CC at a discounted rate, the CC then sell them on to members adding a little bit on to boost their profits. 

If you are over 60 don't forget that you get an additional 20% discount with DFDS Newhaven Dieppe but you must book by phone.

Andy


----------

